# burnt while drying



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Im just wondering, i must have dried loads of naturals over the last year using a microwave, but today i put the fork in a plastic bag tied it then popped it into the microwave, 
i left it in for 45secs as the bag had swelled up the way they do, i opened the bag, and took the fork out, and a stream of boiling water sprayed out of a knot in the wood, 
it was strange it went at least 3 feet in the air and burnt my neck, it was a ash fork, the second time i put it in it was fine, anyone had this done before, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

That very strange!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I had one burst into flame and fill the house with smoke ! The micro still has a slight scent of my burnt fork ! I just threw it away. Now I just put them in the Jeep and leave them in there for a few months.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I dried an apple fork in the microwave with a bag and it got really steamy.
Plus it smelled like apple cider, which was kind of nice


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

tried putting a fork in the gas oven and stunk the whole block of flats out for an hour or two.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

No Sugar Rob, you crack me up ! You Da Man !!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

smitty said:


> No Sugar Rob, you crack me up ! You Da Man !!!


seemed like a good idea at the time. i went on to almost turn that fork into my first (made by me) functioning catty to.... but i cut the forks wrong and ruined it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have seen water boil out but never shoot out like that!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

The only failure I had with microwave is when I overcooked the apple wood. It burnt from the inside.

Others I normally do 1 minute intervals or slightly less, sometime I have water/liquid oozing out, sometimes boiling bubbles but never squirting liquid. What I think is maybe there is a cavity in the wood and there are water trapped inside. Too much increase in temperature increased the pressure therefore it squirted out like a hot water fountain.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff, ash has got the mojo in it. Viking mojo is much stronger than gypsy mojo. I'd watch myself around that fork if I were you.
Word to the wise.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

M_J said:


> I dried an apple fork in the microwave with a bag and it got really steamy.
> Plus it smelled like apple cider, which was kind of nice










Hmmmmm Magners


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Same as smity- can still smell it. I think my turn table stopped turning, as I had 3 strange burn holes that almost went right through the fork. But the rest of it was ok. Almost like some one sat there with a magnifing glass for half an hour- strange


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Im just wondering, i must have dried loads of naturals over the last year using a microwave, but today i put the fork in a plastic bag tied it then popped it into the microwave,
> i left it in for 45secs as the bag had swelled up the way they do, i opened the bag, and took the fork out, and a stream of boiling water sprayed out of a knot in the wood,
> it was strange it went at least 3 feet in the air and burnt my neck, it was a ash fork, the second time i put it in it was fine, anyone had this done before, jeff


Name it "Ole Faithful"


----------

